# Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Nvidia-Edition: i5-2500K + Geforce GTX 560 Ti + 120-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (8. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Nvidia-Edition: i5-2500K + Geforce GTX 560 Ti + 120-GB-SSD [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Jetzt vorbestellen - PCGH-High-End-PC Nvidia-Edition: i5-2500K + Geforce GTX 560 Ti + 120-GB-SSD [Anzeige]


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. September 2011)

Wie geil 

Ich will nur das Seitenteil!!
Ich brauch es wirklich .... sofort


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (8. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Wie geil
> 
> Ich will nur das Seitenteil!!
> Ich brauch es wirklich .... sofort


 
Hehe, leider ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, da auf 100 Stück limitiert...


----------



## Henry1694 (8. September 2011)

bestimmt morgen ausverkauft..


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (9. September 2011)

Die Topseller bei Alternate sind öffentlich zugänglich  ALTERNATE
Die Nvidia-Edition taucht hier aber noch nicht auf, das Teil wird ja auch erst Mitte des Monats ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## kuer (9. September 2011)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Wie geil
> 
> Ich will nur das Seitenteil!!
> Ich brauch es wirklich .... sofort




Lackier es dir doch selber.  So außergewöhnlich ist es nicht.


----------



## taakeferd (11. September 2011)

Henry1694 schrieb:


> bestimmt morgen ausverkauft..



ja, ganz sicher.....


----------



## DAEF13 (11. September 2011)

Das kann man sich auch selbst draufkleben, oder bei nem Airbrusher machen lassen - eigentlich nichts besonderes...


----------



## craiziks (11. September 2011)

Da is mir mein seitenfenster lieber. Und sowas kann man ganz leicht selber hinbekommen.


----------



## hotfirefox (17. September 2011)

Ganz ehrlich das Nvidia-Artwork ist recht ugly


----------



## tolga9009 (17. September 2011)

Wie ist das Artwork auf dem Seitenfenster angebracht? Von welchem Hersteller ist die Folie? Würde mich bzgl. der Haltbarkeit interessieren.


----------



## The_Schroeder (17. September 2011)

Ich gib zu, der Nvidia Schriftzug ist jetzte nicht so besonders, aber das mit Abstand beste am Gehäuse


----------



## Mischk@ (17. September 2011)

Komplett Pcs kommen leider nicht in Frage... tolles Design, aber zu teuer.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (19. September 2011)

tolga9009 schrieb:


> Wie ist das Artwork auf dem Seitenfenster angebracht? Von welchem Hersteller ist die Folie? Würde mich bzgl. der Haltbarkeit interessieren.


 Die Folie wurde aufgeklebt - siehe Video. Alternate druckt diese Folien selbst, mehr Infos dazu habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2011)

Also ich find ne Plastikscheibe mit Blick in den PC wesentlich hübscher als das bisschen Folie da - aber die Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## dr.INSPECTOR (21. September 2011)

also mir gefällt das artwork.aber der preis ist ja übertieben.mit ner 570 und nem andern größerem gehäuse vielleicht ok.warum denn auch "nur" p67? in einer "limited edition" sollte doch schon ein Z68x-B3 board platz finden.oder versucht man hier die alten boards gut zu verpacken und an den man zu bringen? zumal sich sonst auch SSD-caching realisieren lässt.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2011)

Z68 macht den PC aber noch teurer und bringt ja eigentlich kaum einen Vorteil. Wir versuchen sicherlich nicht alte Hardware los zu werden uns ist es ja bei der Konfiguration völlig egal, ob und was Alternate im Lager stehen hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Öhm.. den PC nennt ihr "High End"? 
Eine GTX 560 Ti und ein i5 2500k ist für mich nicht High End.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (22. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öhm.. den PC nennt ihr "High End"?
> Eine GTX 560 Ti und ein i5 2500k ist für mich nicht High End.


 
Der Name es Rechners ist doch im Prinzip egal, also warum die Aufregung?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. September 2011)

Nettes Einsteigersystem für die Upper - Class. Ich hätte persönlich auch ein Window bevorzugt, dort hätte man das Logo eingravieren können. OK das wäre dann wohl zu teuer geworden? Für jemanden der linke Hände beim Rechnerbau hat sicherlich eine gute Option, und immer noch Welten besser wie die allgemeinen Fertigschachteln


----------



## asus1889 (19. Oktober 2011)

Der PC ist mit 1099 Euro locker 200 Euro zu teuer. Ich habe sogar noch hochwertigere Komponenten genommen und trotzdem komme ich nicht über 900 Euro. Für Leute die keine Ahnung haben wie man einen PC zusammenbaut sicherlich nicht schlecht. Aber ansonsten .... .


----------



## Rayken (19. Oktober 2011)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Der Name es Rechners ist doch im Prinzip egal, also warum die Aufregung?


 
Mag sein, aber "High End" ist was anderes; der Rechner ist eher obere Mittelklasse.

Der nicht gut informatierte Leser würde dencken WOW, High End Rechner damit kann 
ich Battlefield 3 in Ultra Settings spielen, der wird nach dem Kauf enttäuscht sein...


----------



## Classisi (19. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr denn nen Rad ab?? Natürlich kostet der PC mehr, als ein Selbstzusammengezimmerter! Die Redaktion und vor allem Alternate macht das alles doch nicht (nur), weil sie PCs so lieben. Vergleicht den Rechner mal mit den Angeboten von MM. Ich denke die PCGH Rechner sind keine schlechte Wahl.
MFG.
Classisi


----------



## Rayken (19. Oktober 2011)

Bietet doch mal einen PCGH Rechner mit Wasser Kühlung und ner GTX 590 an...

@Classissi MM ist eh überteuert und ausser Konkurrenz, wer da kauft hat echt keine Ahnung... oder nen Rad ab^^
MM ist ein großer Showroom für mich mehr nicht


----------



## Xel'Naga (19. Oktober 2011)

30€ für eine Folie ... 
Das muss man doch nicht Limitieren, und warum gibt es keine anderen Folien.


----------



## v3rtex (15. November 2011)

Muss den Thread aktuell mal aus der Versenkung holen, vor ca. 3 Wochen hab ich mir den Rechner gekauft und bin 100%ig zufrieden.

Jedoch, wo kommt der Steam Gutschein für Dungeon Siege 3 her? Von Alternate habe ich keinen bekommen...


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (16. November 2011)

v3rtex schrieb:


> Muss den Thread aktuell mal aus der Versenkung holen, vor ca. 3 Wochen hab ich mir den Rechner gekauft und bin 100%ig zufrieden.
> 
> Jedoch, wo kommt der Steam Gutschein für Dungeon Siege 3 her? Von Alternate habe ich keinen bekommen...


 
Freut mich, dass du mit dem Rechner zufrieden bist. Ja der Steam-Gutschein sollte in der Verpackung drin sein, falls nicht, lasse mir bitte deine Kontaktdaten via PM zukommen, dann leite ich es an Alternate weiter. Alternativ kannst du auch ALTERNATE_Sven eine private Nachricht schicken.


----------

